# Can someone explain Uber Connect to me?



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have signed up for it and thought it was package delivery but it pings like a passenger pick up, so have any of you done it and what is it like?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've done two. First was pick up a cell phone and deliver to the person who had forgotten it. Second was from a store to a customer, fancy cold dog food. They pay surge same as X BUT the per mile and minute rate is roughly 15% lower in my market. They do count towards streaks and quests though.

The only reason why I got the second one is that I will use connect to stay logged in while I'm doing errands. I have the chance to rack up some tax deductible miles and grab onto a sticky surge if there was one I passed through. Later I'll pop it on X or XL and cash in that surge if I get a decent trip. 

Bottom line, they are far and few between and pay crap.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have signed up for it and thought it was package delivery but it pings like a passenger pick up, so have any of you done it and what is it like?


Here's a couple of links to some threads that might help as well. 









"Uber connect"


So yesterday I opted in for "uber connect" it's a package delivery service. I got an "uber connect" ping today but did not accept because 1. It didnt show upfront pay 2. It didnt show dropoff 3. It didnt show pickup It was kinda like the old uber ping where it just shows rating and how many...




www.uberpeople.net













Did a Uber Connect today


Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes away. I thought I’d make about $15 or so…. Nope, made $28.10 ! Was a pleasant surprise 👍 unfortunately, had to dead head back to SLC, not one ping all the way...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Uber Connect is when you want to stay online but not get pings. Same with Uber Pet. Very useful for surge chasing or CT/Streak preservation.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah, I got pinged when I was out in Sugarland, Texas and it came across as regular X style so I was confused but thanks guys for the information.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have signed up for it and thought it was package delivery but it pings like a passenger pick up, so have any of you done it and what is it like?


Walter has a brown paper wrapped shoebox, he wants you to drop it off to Jessie who will be waiting for you in the parking lot next to the Car Wash. Jessie will be wearing a white tee shirt driving a late 90's Winnebago. Easy right? Pick the box up from Heisenberg, oops I mean Walter and deliver it to Jessie.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Uber Connect is when you want to stay online but not get pings. Same with Uber Pet. Very useful for surge chasing or CT/Streak preservation.


How do you sign in to UberPet without activating X?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> How do you sign in to UberPet without activating X?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> View attachment 611982


What a moron I am. 

I never tried to toggle the icons on and off. 

Thank you


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Why don't they just use UberEats to do it? They already offer package and shopping deliveries.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Why don't they just use UberEats to do it? They already offer package and shopping deliveries.


If you go into the uber pax app and click "Package", it takes you to Uber Connect. Once you click on Food, you can't do a package.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If you go into the uber pax app and click "Package", it takes you to Uber Connect. Once you click on Food, you can't do a package.


I don't do pax I try to do UberEats but it's dead here so I do Instacart.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I did quite a few Connect deliveries in the Tampa Bay market. It was mostly picking up parts or tools from an HVAC company and delivering to their techs on site. It was pretty easy and preferable to me over X. I did quite a few UberPet rides also, but became disenchanted with it when their owners got in the car for a ride also.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Captain Floppy said:


> I did quite a few Connect deliveries in the Tampa Bay market. It was mostly picking up parts or tools from an HVAC company and delivering to their techs on site. It was pretty easy and preferable to me over X. I did quite a few UberPet rides also, but became disenchanted with it when their owners got in the car for a ride also.


No doubt that connect is easier, doesn't care about temp, what station you have on or what route you take. The issue for me is the rates, they absolutely suck here, like 50 cents a mile sucks. As far as Pet goes. If the owner didn't come, fido could come sit in front with me. We would have a blast, windows down, sticking our head out the window, howling at the moon!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No doubt that connect is easier, doesn't care about temp, what station you have on or what route you take. The issue for me is the rates, they absolutely suck here, like 50 cents a mile sucks. As far as Pet goes. If the owner didn't come, fido could come sit in front with me. We would have a blast, windows down, sticking our head out the window, howling at the moon!


Is is wrong that I do all that without Fido in the car?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Is is wrong that I do all that without Fido in the car?


Not at all! Nothing wrong with going feral and living in the moment once in a while.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No doubt that connect is easier, doesn't care about temp, what station you have on or what route you take. The issue for me is the rates, they absolutely suck here, like 50 cents a mile sucks. As far as Pet goes. If the owner didn't come, fido could come sit in front with me. We would have a blast, windows down, sticking our head out the window, howling at the moon!


Smelling each other's butt.....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Smelling each other's butt.....


You had to go there ... Did you think that up while you were sitting in the corner licking your balls?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've done about a dozen and they're great, because they don't stink, or talk, or vomit.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Bevital said:


> Walter has a brown paper wrapped shoebox, he wants you to drop it off to Jessie who will be waiting for you in the parking lot next to the Car Wash. Jessie will be wearing a white tee shirt driving a late 90's Winnebago. Easy right? Pick the box up from Heisenberg, oops I mean Walter and deliver it to Jessie.


No, Schrodinger was the one with the box.


----------

